# [Gelöst durch Update] krunner tut nichts mehr

## l3u

Hallo allerseits!

Seit ein paar Tagen habe ich das Problem, dass krunner nichts mehr tut. Egal, was ich eingebe, es wird nichts gefunden, auch der "Taschenrechner" geht nicht. Auch eine Eingabe im KDE-Startmenü führt zu keinen Suchergebnissen.

Ich habe ein Update gemacht (emerge -uavD @world), revdep-rebuild durchlaufen lassen, krunner neu installiert … alles ohne Erfolg.

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte? Bzw. wie man es evtl. herausfinden und natürlich auch beheben kann?Last edited by l3u on Tue Aug 30, 2016 11:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich auf dem PC meines Dads ebenfalls Stress mit KRunner. Ich glaube die Symptome waren ähnlich, ist aber schon zu lange her...

AFAIR lag es an einem kaputten python-backend (oder wie das heißt). Drauf gekommen bin ich durch Inspizieren der Konsolen-Ausgabe. (Glaub ich habe krunner gekillt + selber gestartet und stdout+stderr in ne Datei gepiped, weil es zu viel Ausgabe war...) Mein fix damals war das plugin aus dem Weg zu räumen... (Die zsh history sagt mir es war /usr/share/apps/plasma_scriptengine_python/pyrunner.py, kann bei dir natürlich was ganz anderes sein...)

EDIT wollte noch fragen, welches Plasma/kde du verwendest  :Wink: 

----------

## l3u

 *franzf wrote:*   

> EDIT wollte noch fragen, welches Plasma/kde du verwendest ;)

 

Aktuell stable, also Plasma 5.6.5 und Applications 16.04.3.

Die Konsolenausgabe von krunner ist nicht sehr vielsagend:

```
Trying to use rootObject before initialization is completed, whilst using setInitializationDelayed. Forcing completion
```

was ja nicht unbedingt was heißen muss … und dann kommt nix mehr.

Wenn ich die Einstellungen öffne, dann kommt noch

```
QLayout: Attempting to add QLayout "" to SearchConfigModule "", which already has a layout

org.kde.kurifilter-ikws: ":q"

org.kde.kurifilter-ikws: Keywords Engine: Loading config...

org.kde.kurifilter-ikws: Web Shortcuts Enabled:  true

org.kde.kurifilter-ikws: Default Shortcut:  ""

org.kde.kurifilter-ikws: Keyword Delimiter:  :

Error contacting the daemon!
```

Wobei es kde-apps/kurifilter-plugins nur als KDE-4-Version gibt, und das Paket ist auch nicht installiert.

Das Problem tritt übrigens auch mit einem jungfräulichen Test-User auf, also wird es vermutlich nicht an irgendwelchen Konfigurationsdateien liegen.

----------

## franzf

Spontane Idee: Kannst du mal versuchen, das KRunner-Fenster zu vergrößern? Also mit der Maus im Eck anfassen und ziehen, falls das nicht geht mittels Alt+Rechte Maustaste+ziehen. Nicht dass die Completions nur nicht sichtbar sind...

----------

## l3u

Da lässt sich nichts vergrößern … aber auch, wenn die Vorschläge nur nicht sichtbar wären, müsste ja z. B. nach der Eingabe von "konsole" und Enter das entsprechende Programm gestartet werden …

----------

## l3u

Egal, was es war … ein Update auf kde-frameworks/krunner-5.25.0 hat krunner wieder zum Laufen gebracht ;-)

----------

